# Customized MinnKota Mount



## Jared T. (Apr 13, 2014)

That's a no go for me. Why does it stow on same side as push pole? Think it takes up to much deck space.


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

> That's a no go for me. Why does it stow on same side as push pole? Think it takes up to much deck space.


Its a tarpon thing to keep one side of the boat "clean", and also helps keep right handed fly fishermans' lines from getting tangled.

I'm going to have to stop by EC to ask if they attach the other part of the deck plate to the TM side of the mounting plate to keep it from twisting and figure out what guide is running this rig so I can ride in it.


----------



## Jared T. (Apr 13, 2014)

That makes sense


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

I overlooked another reason for having the TM on that side is that when you have a spare tire mounted like that it is easier to get in/out of the boat from the trailer when launching. (Even without the tire for folks that have a walk board on the drivers side of their trailer.


----------



## mossoutdoors (Jan 24, 2014)

Hey Yall Thats my Rig! Few reason why I went that route:
1) Fly Fishing- Keeps the port side of the deck clean. Most fly guys are right hand or throw right hand and it helps to have the port side clear.

2) You can still fully open the front hatch and it doesnt interfere with the push pole whatsoever

3)I also guide with a trolling motor. Having the i pilot and having the offset troller allows me to give the deck to a client and control the boat from the back and still be in sight of the ipilot. I have guided out of a caimen with out that options and it was difficult to see where the troller was heading.

Its a smart sleek design.

Hit me up
Capt Jonathan Moss
407.760.8593
www.gocastawaycharters.com


----------

